# Ne pas avoir du tout envie



## Corsicum

French-Italian: Ne pas avoir du tout envie 
Ne pas avoir du tout envie
*Italian ?** : *

_(Corsican :_ .._ ùn aghju voglia mancu di mè= je n’ai même pas envie de moi..)_


----------



## brian

_Non avere nessuna voglia (di fare qualcosa)_ ?

Pouvez-vous me donner une phrase complète?


----------



## Corsicum

Je n’ai vraiment envie de rien, à un point tel que je n’ai même pas envie de moi !.
Grazie


----------



## itka

> Pouvez-vous me donner une phrase complète?


_"Sebbene siano già le tre, non ho nessuna voglia di andare al letto"._
_"Hai voglia di tornare a casa tua ? - No, non ne ho nessuna voglia."_


----------



## furs

_Ne pas avoir du tout envie
_
Non avere proprio voglia (di qualcosa)
Non aver*ne* proprio voglia
Non averne alcuna/nessuna voglia


----------

